# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  PANASONIC  DV 696 AV

## geoli

Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα.
Βάλθηκαν όλες οι συσκευές να βγάζουν πρόβλημα τελευταία.
Εχω ένα DVD PANASONIC DV 696 AV και όταν το ανοίγω μου φέρνει ρεύμα στο σασί και χτυπάει .
Κάπου έχει διαροή ,σε ένα πρώτο οπτικό έλεγχο απο πυκνωτές δέν φαίνεται κάτι προβληματικό,κάποια συμβουλή να ξεκινήσω να κοιτάω;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρω .

----------


## ezizu

Βγάλε όλα τα καλώδια σύνδεσης πάνω από το DVD ( εκτός της τροφοδοσίας του εννοείται ) και τσέκαρε εκ νέου αν υπάρχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## geoli

Καλησπέρα.
Το DVD χωρίζετε εσωτερικά σε τρία μέρη,δύο πλακέτες και το μηχανισμό με κεφαλη μοτερ και το συρταράκι του DVD.
Οι δύο πλακέτες ενόνωντε νε δύο καλωδιοταινίες,μία φίσα με ένα διπολικό καλώδιο και μία πλακέ ταινία η οποία μπαίνει καρφωτή στην φίσα πάνω στις πλακέτες. Αυτά έτσι για να έχουμε και μία οικόνα. Ημία πλακέτα είναι κατα 80 0/0 το τροφοδοτικό ενώ η αλλη έχει ενισχυτη ενδείξεις κλπ. Το πρόβλημα συνεχιζει να το κάνει ακόμα και οταν έχω ξεσυνδέσει τη μία πλακέτα απο την άλλη.

----------


## ezizu

Φίλε μου τα εξωτερικά καλώδια σύνδεσης εννοώ, αυτά με τα οποία συνδέεται το DVD με τις άλλες συσκευές (TV, ενισχυτή κ.λ.π.) και όχι τα εσωτερικά μεταξύ των πλακετών.

----------


## ezizu

Η μάρκα και το μοντέλο είναι σίγουρα αυτά που γράφεις; 
Είναι Panasonic αγορασμένο από Αμερική ή μήπως είναι μάρκας Pioneer;

----------

